# Extreme mass



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

what does 2 scoop with 500ml milk give you:

cals, protein, carbs and fat ???

and how many servings per tub, using it with milk like that? thanks.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to have it and if i remember its something like this.

Mass alone is : protein:30g

carbs: 47g

Cals: 387g

This is with 2 90ml scoops which is the recomendation. I think its low on fat too.

I used to have with 500ml milk to which of course adds more cals, protein. I think with the milk its nearly 800cals


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extreme Nutrition Ltd : Extreme Mass 4.5kg [Extreme Mass] - £59.95


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a good memory, i was quite close


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks would be nice lol


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

While we are on the subject...

I weighed a level scoop of Pro-6 and it comes to 35g.

Protein : 25g :clap2:

Carbs : Who cares!?! :der:

Fat : Who cares!!?!! :der:

Calories: Who cares!!!?!!! (5th image not allowed)

Also, check out what I found!... An







button! It means I can amend my posts rather than create new ones, in reply to my old ones!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Stop trying to get your posts up london 

i was going to say "thanks", as soon as i got back to the tread myself!

cheers PAL! :becky:

(personal ar*e licker  )


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Does extreme or pscarb no the exact figures, using milk? and how many servings per tub? using milk. (500ml semi milk)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol johnny. Just look at the milk label and it tells ya what you get per 100ml. Anothet post to my name


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

jonnymc said:


> Does extreme or pscarb no the exact figures, using milk? and how many servings per tub? using milk. (500ml semi milk)


It all depends on whether you are talking about Morrison's milk or Tesco's.

Also which cow? Daisy or Emintude?

Bodybuilding is a science, we need specifics! :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

500ml of milk = 325 cals - carbs 15g - 15g protein

Add this with 2 scoops of mass =

712 cals - 65g carbs- 45g protein


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome hulksta, just giving you a job to get your posts up mate!

thanks though :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anymore questions just ask, im in top 5 now of the top post list lol


----------

